# Going back to a Contender



## pacecars (Sep 2, 2017)

It has been many years since I had a T/C Contender and decided I want to get another one for mainly deer and pig hunting here in Florida. I am going to go with the G2 frame and am considering a few different barrels. I do handload so no problem going with a wildcat. I am looking at an EABCO 6.5 BRM barrel, a T/C 6.8 SPC barrel, a T/C 7-30 Waters barrel or finally an SSK 6.5 JDJ barrel. The area I will be using these in most of the time will allow an occasional 200 yard shot so they all have more than enough oomph to get the job done. Anyone have any pros or cons to these choices? Also opinions on the Bushnell 2x6 Trophy scope?


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 2, 2017)

I have a G2 in 6.8spc. Cheap factory ammo very accurate no recoil. My barrel is a TC barrel 15in. I had a 7x30 waters but sold it for the 6.8. Cons on the water is ammo An brass availibity. The federal factory loads hammer deer. In the waters. The 6.8 is more readily available the ammo is designed for carbine length barrels. It shoots .270 tips you have lots of options as a hand loader. I have mine shooting 110gr TSX.


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 2, 2017)

I have 2 of the trophys. 1 on a Ruge 44 mag. And the the other on a .223 contender.
I have had no problems with eigther. They are clear and hold zero.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 3, 2017)

Found a used Contender (not a G2) with a 14" ported factory barrel in 7-30 Waters with a Burris 3x9 scope, dies and a bunch of ammo and brass for a pretty good price.


----------



## steveus (Sep 3, 2017)

All great choices, and I would look at .30-30 Ackley Imp.
I love mine, good to 200 no problem.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 4, 2017)

pacecars said:


> Found a used Contender (not a G2) with a 14" ported factory barrel in 7-30 Waters with a Burris 3x9 scope, dies and a bunch of ammo and brass for a pretty good price.



I have been using the 7-30 waters for a long time and it has never failed me. I had a 14" but cut and recrowned it to 10" and for me it is much handier.

Is the Burris a long eye relief pistol scope? Seems like high power for a pistol scope.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes it is a pistol scope. It is an older model. They now have a 3x12 that has replaced it in their line up


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 5, 2017)

Midway USA has federal 7x30 factory loads less then $20 a box can't beat it for getting brass to reload.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 5, 2017)

24hr flash sell


----------



## rosewood (Sep 7, 2017)

frankwright said:


> I have been using the 7-30 waters for a long time and it has never failed me. I had a 14" but cut and recrowned it to 10" and for me it is much handier.



Frank,

Just curious, are those 120 PH you have loaded up?  Also, have you ever gotten published velocities out of yours?  I know with a 10" it is probably slower than 14".  In my 14" my velocities are almost 200 FPS slower than the published velocities in my Hornady manual.

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------

